# Sync with Time server, VB6



## samprog (Sep 26, 2008)

Dears,

I am writing a small progam in Vb6 to connect & sync with time server. So far i am using winsock to do so and i manage to connect to time servers supporting TCP protocol via port 37, but i am still having issue connecting
to time server supporting network time protocol (NTP) uses UDP port 123.

So i am not sure is it a limitation in winsock that can't handle this or something else i need to consider,

Thanks a lot in davance 

Regards,


----------

